# Demason And Poilts



## ATXPeacock (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Added 5 WC Polits To My Demasoni Tank With 30 Demons And 18 Yellow Labs.

Is This A Good 3rd Species?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They look different enough. Polit males have a rep for not coloring up when not dominant in the tank. Not always the case, though.

What are the tank dimensions? Did you quarantine the polits first?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never had Polits and Demasoni together but I can tell you I find the Polits to be far more aggressive than your current stock list. Expect them to be the dominant fish in the tank, and you may consider getting more of them. They like to kill each other.

I currently have a single male polit in with some pretty big mean fish (Buccochromis, Tyrannochromis, Nimbochromis). He has no problems pushing these fish around that are three times his size.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank is this?

I have never kept polits and demasoni together, but will be interested in seeing how it works out. I agree with Chester B...My polit experience indicates you can never have enough of them, but you need to make sure you have enough territories for extra males.

Of course, if you can't get anymore wild ones, you might want to raise your own F1s to add to your group. I would hate to mix tank raised with a wild group just for quality reasons alone.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

My experience with polits is if u have females in the tank they will color up, if not its a 50-50 chance. I had 2 male polits in with 1 demasoni in my mixed tank for a while and they did get into small fights over territories but it was never serious. If these fish are in a 6ft tank u shouldn't have to many issues and with the amount of fish u have already I hope its a 6ft tank :thumb:


----------



## ATXPeacock (Mar 13, 2013)

I did quarantine them for 30 days. They are in a 5ft 100 gallon. As of now there has been no issues and the male has had is white tux on. I have a total now of 1m and 6 females.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I do not have Demansoni but do have Polits. My Polits are in a mixed tank with Metiraclima sp. "zebra gold". My dominant male polit stays colored up all the time. The subdominant male colors on occasion. Your mix of them is great 1M/6F. Great....you will most likely always have a holding female or two.


----------

